# {PREMIERE 6.0} Transparent exportieren



## skatos (14. August 2003)

Hi,
Ich habe folgendes problem.. ein kunde hätte gerne von mir seine in der bluebox gefilmten videos auf seiner homepage...
die hat er mir jetzt geschickt... und wenn ich sie im premiere importiere zeigt er mir an
(.mov datei 240 * 180 + alpha kanal)
Das heisst doch eigentlich das ich´s exportieren können sollte ohne dem blau im hintergrund oder ?
wie funktioniert sowas im premiere ? gehts das überhaupt im premiere ? muss ich ein anderes prog verwenden ?
bittee um schnelle hilfe... ich muss wissen ob ich das gescheit exportieren und in flash implementieren kann ( und selbst wenns nur als .tiff oder .gif sequenz geht... selbst das würde mir weiterhelfen...
jemand eine ahnung ? biitteeeeeee
*** im vorhinein...
greets
tim


----------



## goela (14. August 2003)

Also das Blau siehst Du beim Exportieren. Du musst zuerst den Transparenz-Key "Bluescreen" setzen. Dann verschwindet der blaue Hintergrund.

Schau mal unter Video-Optionen -> Transparenz. Dort kannst Du verscheidene Key verwenden (Alpha-Key, Lumminanz, Green-Key etc.)
Ausprobieren.


----------



## skatos (14. August 2003)

*!!*

Danke erstmal für die shcnelle antwort...
nur leider kann ich bei den video optionen im premiere transparenz nicht auswählen...
ist alles grau 
greets
tim


----------



## goela (14. August 2003)

Ist ja auch klar (wenn man es weiss)! Du musst erst den Clip in der Zeitleiste selektieren und dann kannst Du die Transparenz setzen. Geht aber glaube nicht bei den beiden Überlagerungsspuren 1+2.

Mehr Hilfe gibt es hier.


----------

